# bluetooth headset und 2.6.25

## deepsliver

Hi,

ich habe ein Motorola HT820 bluetooth headset, das ich bisher unter 2.6.24 betrieb, mit alsa aus dem svn.

Durch einen Plattenschaden musste ich mein System neu aufsetzen und verwende dazu den 2.6.25-r1. Ich verwende alsa nun aus dem Kernel

Wenn ich nach dem Koppeln eine videodatei abspielen will, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2104:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Ãffnen der Wiedergabe: No such file or directory

Kann Audiotreiber/Soundkarte nicht Ã¶ffnen/initialisieren -> kein Ton

Audio: kein Ton!

file /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so

/usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

ldd /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff863fd000)

        libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 (0x00007faf7dd51000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x00007faf7db48000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00007faf7d7fe000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00007faf7d57d000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00007faf7d379000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007faf7d15d000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007faf7e1f4000)

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum es Probleme mit diesem File gibt, obwohl sie vorhanden ist?

Danke um Vorraus

Marius

----------

## mf2

Gleiches Problem hier nur verwende ich kein 64bit

----------

## deepsliver

 *mf2 wrote:*   

> Gleiches Problem hier nur verwende ich kein 64bit

 

Nachdem ich feststellen konnte, das kaffeine funktionierte, musste ich lediglich mplayer, vlc und die bluez Pakete neu kompilieren, schon funktionierte das Headset auch unter mplayer

mf2: welche Fehlermeldung bekommst Du? Selbe Datei, anderer Pfad?

Gruss

Marius

----------

## mf2

Hi,

mein Problem hat sich erledigt, das Headset ist plötzlich defekt -.- => Service

----------

